# How to code for Neb treatment



## jennipapp (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an encounter where a girl came in for asthma and the MD administered a nebulizer treatment X 2.  My question is, he didn't specify if an albuterol was used in the treatment or any other medication. Am I required to report a Jcode with this treatment, or is it ok just code the nebulizer treatment as is.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 17, 2010)

If the medication used is not documented, you can't code it.  You are not required to report a J code with 94640.


----------



## jennipapp (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------

